# Ann Arbor Hash Bash



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2017)

I went down there to street shoot but there was weed everywhere. What a trip. 

Dude, I'm so baked man





Medical cures




Dude, come and hang out 




I guess he's everybody's bud




Big toke




Yah mahn






Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## terri (Apr 2, 2017)

Now, that's funny!    You did a nice job with these candids.    Hope the stoners didn't leave too much trash behind!


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 2, 2017)

Crazy man.  Looks like a lot of photo ops. Everybody seems happy.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 2, 2017)

Take me home country road. Love that place


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2017)

Blaze on, dude!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2017)

terri said:


> Now, that's funny!    You did a nice job with these candids.    Hope the stoners didn't leave too much trash behind!


My wife said I smelled like a bong when she picked me up.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 2, 2017)

how ironic .. in the Law Quad too.

Of my years going to school there, I never saw it when they had it.

great pic #1.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Crazy man.  Looks like a lot of photo ops. Everybody seems happy.


Yes .Too many people, like 10k + down there. I wasn't ready for all that. Alot of people just sitting around baked out of their mind. Like a little Woodstock with the brown acid. It was one big pass the joint, candy, brownies, bongs kind of thing.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2017)

Well Done but pass the hash brownies.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2017)

oldhippy said:


> Take me home country road. Love that place


Yup I thought I seen you at least 300 times. I talked to mainly the old hippies, people I could relate to. I went to street shoot and wound up at little Woodstock.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2017)

I never herd of anyone smoking weed and not be happy, as long as you got the chips,oreo cookies and milk, your golden.


----------



## Designer (Apr 2, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> A lot of people just sitting around baked out of their mind.


Am I to surmise that cannabis is legal there?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> how ironic .. in the Law Quad too.
> 
> Of my years going to school there, I never saw it when they had it.
> 
> great pic #1.


Double Ironic, I went there to check the underground library, that was the goal.  Lol. 





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people just sitting around baked out of their mind.
> ...


No, they were rallying to change that.  The hash bash is a yearly thing but the rally was an added twist. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2017)

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Apr 2, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> No, they were rallying to change that.  The hash bash is a yearly thing but the rally was an added twist.


Presumably the police were waiting politely just outside the area.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > No, they were rallying to change that.  The hash bash is a yearly thing but the rally was an added twist.
> ...


Nope, police let it all happen. They're around but not seen. It's smoke it if you got. Pass it, eat it. Sell it, give it. It's totally law free. As @astroNikon said, ironic because it was in the law quad. Usually, it's spread out everywhere downtown and it still was but the major party was in the law quad. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

